

Noise Free claims Apple stole its noise-cancelling technology - josephcooney
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/10/3148148/noise-free-claims-apple-stole-its-noise-cancelling-technology

======
ricardobeat
If Apple's patents were accepted how could they have stolen the technology?
That is, unless Noise Free didn't patent their own tech...

